# "Muslims Create $1M Fund for Veterans"



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2014)

> Prominent Muslim Canadian business leaders have launched a $1M fund at a downtown Toronto mosque to support veteran families in partnership with the charity, True Patriot Love Foundation.
> 
> “There has been a gap between immigrant communities and mainstream Canadian causes,” said Mohamad Fakih, CEO of Paramount Fine Foods.
> 
> ...


More here and here.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (15 Nov 2014)

Bravo!  Great to see!


----------



## TCM621 (16 Nov 2014)

Fantastic.


----------

